# Choppy Bob?



## sel00187 (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm getting my hair cut on Friday but im absolutly lost on what to ask for, i want it a bit shorter (my hair is just level on my shoulders maybe a tiny bit longer) and I have a side fringe, but i want it like a bob but not as short as Posh's and i want to keep my side fringe but a girl on another forum said a 'fringe cut from the back' and a 'graduated bob' im so lost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 please help


----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 26, 2007)

How much do you want to get cut off? You tell your stylist that you only want- two inches cut off, keep the side swept bangs. Do you want a blunt bob or one with light, choppy layers at the ends only? Stylists are generally good at understanding what you want, if you're very specific, even if you don't know exactly the technical lingo.

I sometimes bring in pictures of people's hair I like, because it better articulates what I mean.


----------



## sel00187 (Apr 26, 2007)

I wanted something like this






but a bit more choppy and more height at the top.

Could anyone help me find more pics like this style please?


----------

